# Plastidip on Victory Red Cruze



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

which rims are you planning on dipping? id like to see how it comes out.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

You know why you haven't seen it? Because it's ghetto, or done by 16 year olds on their Honda Civics that's why


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

is it not more cost effective to just take them somewhere and powder coat it?


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> is it not more cost effective to just take them somewhere and powder coat it?


Plasti Dip is nice because u can reverse it if you don't like how it turned out. I did mying to see if i'd like black rims on my car. It i would of powder coated them and not liked it i would of been stuck with them. Most people at first glance think I've gotten them powder coated.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

do you have pics of your 18s plasti dipped? i wish i had those rims! i also wanted the 17in flangless but couldnt afford it.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

@Kinmartin0789
I have the LT rims. Plastidip is $6 a bottle lol... Way cheaper and not permanent.

@Billy Baldone
I'm glad you felt you needed to comment negatively. I have seen many members plastidip their Cruze's but I have not seen a victory red one.

@wstadnick
I do love those LTZ rims black.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Its easier to photoshop a black finish then it is to plasti dip them.

Please leave your wheels alone or actually get them powder coated. But dont choose black. The most played out, unappealing color a wheel could ever bear. Especially FLAT BLACK!


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

The purpose of this thread was to see if anyone had done it already on the same color Cruze as me. If not, I'll try it. If it looks tacky, I'll take it off. I was just asking for help in seeing what it would look like... that's all! 

So if anyone can do photoshop, I guess that would help me out.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Your right OP, the plasti dip is a great way to get started. Its not long term so if a month later you decide you dont want it you can take it off. Or if u do you can go get a permanent finish done. Dont listen to the negatives.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> You know why you haven't seen it? Because it's ghetto, or done by 16 year olds on their Honda Civics that's why


Im not sure if you have noticed, but this isn't like other forums. We're only here to help, not personally attack. Consider this your first warning and be nicer. Please.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Im not sure if you have noticed, but this isn't like other forums. We're only here to help, not personally attack. Consider this your first warning and be nicer. Please.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


This.

People are going to do things with their Cruzes that another member may not personally like, but that doesn't give people the right to call it dumb or stupid. Most of the members on here voice their dislikes of something in a courteous manner. There is a right and a wrong way to say you don't like something, but if a poster is asking to see how something looks they are not asking for your opinion if it will look good or not. They are asking the question to those members who have done it and what help they may be able to give.

To the OP there are members on here who have done it to a 1LT but it is a crystal red tintcoat color. That should give you a pretty good idea how it will look. Here is the thread with the 16's Plasti-Dipped.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/6653-plasti-dip-rims-pics-topaz-blue.html


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I may try it Sunday... if I do, I'll post pics. That's when I will ask if they look good or not


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Just be ready to be doing it most of the day. It takes a while to do, and you have to let the tires sit for a while after the final coat. I gave them about 4-5 hours of drying before i put them back on the car, and about 1/2 hour between each coat.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

project_mayhem said:


> Thanks guys. I may try it Sunday... if I do, I'll post pics. That's when I will ask if they look good or not


How to Plasti-Dip Spray - YouTube


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

project_mayhem said:


> Thanks guys. I may try it Sunday... if I do, I'll post pics. That's when I will ask if they look good or not


Good luck. The biggest thing with Plasti-Dip is preparation of the wheel, make sure it is fully cleaned. Also you want to be sure to spray thin even coats. I would recommend 4-5 coats, more doesn't hurt but is not really necessary. Distance of the spray can is also a major factor in how the Plasti-Dip turns out. Spray too far and you will get lots of texture, spray too close and it will run. When I have sprayed I kept the can 5-6 inches away. Here is another video. I'm not endorsing the vendor/company but he does have a lot of good videos of all the various Plasti-Dip products.

PlastiDip Rims - Without Taking Wheels off the Car - DipYourCar.com How To - YouTube


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Do post pics Project.. I also have a victory red Cruze and was considering doing the same but with only the 16 alloys. Still would look cool though. Hope this pulls through! Good luck to you..


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

OnlyTaurus, we have the same rims. Love your RS btw! What did you use to paint your engine?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

project_mayhem said:


> OnlyTaurus, we have the same rims. Love your RS btw! What did you use to paint your engine?


Thanks! I used Engine Enamel from AdvanceAuto. There's a thread in the Picture section i put those pics on too.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...-boost-guage-install-rs-badges-relocated.html


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

I like your effort but I don't like that flat black look. The LTZ wheels look good the way the were. Just my opinon. My car is Victory red, your doesn't look like it.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

*My previous post was about your pic*



wstadnick said:


> View attachment 6471


???


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

@bci26401
The pic I think you are referring to is wstadnick's Crystal Red Cruze. Kinmartin0789 asked him to see a pic of his car.

My car is Victory Red and has the 1LT rims.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

yes thats who I was talking about. sorry Just deleted that comment


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> I like your effort but I don't like that flat black look. The LTZ wheels look good the way the were. Just my opinon. My car is Victory red, your doesn't look like it.


I think it was the grey coloring that was buggin me the most. If they would have been chrome i probably wouldn't have changed them to the black. Alot people i've talked to have liked them including the dealership, some haven't liked them. 

Thats one good thing about the Plasti Dip also, i mean if i hadn't liked it or i start to get board with it i can always just take it off. If i went the powder coat route i would be SOL on that.

Maybe next ill try the bright white


----------

